# period after iui



## jadeX0X0 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi everyone after a bit of help....
I had iui in December but failed, had my af which was a lot heavier than normal sorry to tmi.  I have usually have a 27/28 day cycle, does having a medicated iui  mess with your natural cycle or should it stay the same?? I am nearly 2 days late bfn and no sign or symptoms or a af.... 

Thank in advance for any reply.  Xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I had my failed IUI in December and January's AF was just two days late and extremely painful and heavy. Now hoping AF arrives around 4th of February. My cycle lengthend by two days.


----------

